
Let There Be Light: The Year in Silicon Photonics - Katydid
https://www.nextplatform.com/2016/12/14/let-light-year-silicon-photonics/
======
frozenport
Unmentioned is the comparable larger wavelength of light. This requires
structures that are 500nm rather than 20nm. Silicon photonic for on-chip
communication will need to show a 25x performance advantage to reach parity.

------
kodfodrasz
I'm not sure how would photonic memory connection obsolete NUMA. The non-
uniform latency problem would still persist possibly at a different magnitude
of connected memory.

------
xorcist
The article only talks about bandwidth. What's latency like?

Latency is often the performance bottleneck, and I would guess HPC
applications to be even more sensitive.

